# FO's & EO's Perfuming question



## loveit_latherit (Nov 11, 2010)

I really really HATE buying fragrances ....I mean like from the department store ... Very expensive and I am very hard to please. I get so sick when something doesn't agree with me and you only find out after 4 or 5 hours wearing a perfume SO I want to make a few..
Can I use FO's or are the FO's not recommended? I def am gonna make one with patch and lav EO's .... I know EO's are the standard. Just because I really hate buying perfumes and getting disappointed   I think it's my chemistry *shrug*

Thanks!


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 11, 2010)

You can definitely use the FO's as long as they are skin safe....just don't apply them directly to your skin without first diluting them.  I have a 1 oz amber bottle that I fill almost full with sweet almond oil & add a few drops of my all time favorite FO.  Shake it well before each use & rub a little of the oil on my arms & legs.  The scent stays with me all day long!  You could use jojoba, apricot kernel or sunflower oil - any "light" oil that is easily absorbed by the skin.  

I also make a body spray with a few drops of FO added to a small spray bottle filled with cyclomethicone.  Or, a lot of the suppliers have a body spray base that is designed just for this purpose.  

If you check out Taylored Concepts web site, it has a very informative section about perfumes, colognes, body splashes and has recipes for all of them.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks again Ruby!!    
Yes it would be my soaping ~ bath & body FO types


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 11, 2010)

I make lots of perfumes!  I have a spray that I like rubyslippers does is use cyclomethicone.  I also make a roll on with jojoba.  LOVE em!!!!

snowdrift farms also has some recipes for perfumes and sprays.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks lauramw71 

I think I am gonna attempt it. I just bought a lot of 12 roller bottles on ebay for $12 incl shipping ... so I can experiment.

Any recommendations for bottles? I was just wondering if there have been problems with leakage..


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 12, 2010)

I got my 10ml glass roller bottles and 8ml mister sprayers from LotionCrafters.  I've NEVER had a problem with either of them leaking on me!  And I sometimes use up to 25% FO in some of my rolls and sprays!


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 12, 2010)

Great info Laura! Thanks again


----------



## honor435 (Nov 12, 2010)

they have roll on sample bottles at the common scent for 2.50, and all it is, is fo with carrier oil, good way to try some "dupes" and not pay the big bucks. I bought "sensous" by estee lauder, smells just like the real thing, also so does cashmere mist.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 13, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> they have roll on sample bottles at the common scent for 2.50, and all it is, is fo with carrier oil, good way to try some "dupes" and not pay the big bucks. I bought "sensous" by estee lauder, smells just like the real thing, also so does cashmere mist.



 :shock:  OMG I love chashmere mist!!  MUST BUY SAMPLE  :wink:


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG! Kim - that is what I wear! Cashmere Mist! I love it... I will check it out. Thanks!

Also Gaultier and Just tried the new Gucci but not sure - That is what got me started on this whole thing! Walked past it twice - sprayed - liked din't like - liked ... choosing fragrances is very difficult for me..

My old and retired: Knowing, Boucheron, Red Door, White Diamonds (everyone used to wear that!) and Dolce & Gabanna


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 13, 2010)

I bet the common scents has those too!  They have every one imaginable LOL  I love Euphoria Spring (something or other can't remember) and The common scents is the only one that has it.  I do think their oils are cut, so they didn't mix well in my lotions and sprays, but for a roll on?  they're PERFECT!!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 13, 2010)

I just got an order from Common Scents.  Mixed them with the Luxury Hair and Body Mist from WSP.  They are fantastic.  I got these dupes:

Kenzo
SJP NYC (My DD loves it!)
Midnight Pomegranate
White Ginger & Amber (I love this one!)
Sensual Amber

I'm very pleased with all of them.  I haven't soaped any yet, but they are great as body sprays.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 13, 2010)

Nancy - Kenzo the one in the frosted leaf bottle? I girl I worked with used that LOVED it on her - I mean I could follow her around and sniff her all day!!! ... I am straight BTW - LOL! But on me - NOPE!


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 13, 2010)

loveit_latherit said:
			
		

> Nancy - Kenzo the one in the frosted leaf bottle? I girl I worked with used that LOVED it on her - I mean I could follow her around and sniff her all day!!! ... I am straight BTW - LOL! But on me - NOPE!



LOL!  In my younger days, I had been known to follow men I didn't know just because they were wearing Cool Water.  I get where you are coming from.  I've never smelled the real Kenzo, but this has an orangey/citrus sort of smell.  It's nice.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 11, 2010)

OK so I received my cashmere mist roll on sample and although it is nice, I don't think it smells like the real thing.  I guess I have to get the original after all.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 16, 2010)

really I bought some fo. cashmere mist, mixed it with lotion, smelled almost dead on! I just ordered , camay(remember that soap?), sandalwood vanilla, angel( im obsessed with this fo), toasted coconut, creamy coconut, and sensi dupe.


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 16, 2010)

I also wear DK Cashmere Mist....love it.  I bought a cashmere mist FO from SoapSupplies.net that is almost a dead ringer of the scent (at least to my nose)    Was going to use it in soap but instead have been using it solely as a roll on mixed with jojoba & sweet almond oil.


----------

